# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Sweet Caroline

## cec1

A signature song of which legendary SBH restaurant? Can anyone have been there for dinner without remembering it, blasted-out about 9 PM?
https://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ing-parkinsons

----------


## andynap

Good old Andy’s Hideaway

----------


## JEK

> A signature song of which legendary SBH restaurant? Can anyone have been there for dinner without remembering it, blasted-out about 9 PM?
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ing-parkinsons



  I emailed that story to Andy and he loved it!

----------


## amyb

> I emailed that story to Andy and he loved it!



Very thoughtful. A Broadway special moment indeed.

----------


## andynap

> Very thoughtful. A Broadway special moment indeed.



The reviews of the show aren’t so sweet

----------


## amyb

> The reviews of the show aren’t so sweet



They are not all hits. I was not planning to attend. Is a closing announced already?

----------


## NancySC

Seeing this morning & hearing the words brought back memories when the crowd started to sing along.  Miss that !

----------


## JEK

> They are not all hits. I was not planning to attend. Is a closing announced already?




A mixed bag - as usual

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/12/04/t...e=articleShare

----------


## GMP62

> Seeing this morning & hearing the words brought back memories when the crowd started to sing along.  Miss that !



Right there with you, Nancy! Great memories of Andy’s Hideaway with our kids when they were young.
Fantastic!

----------


## KevinS

Andy and I had a barter deal going.  We swapped him Branston Pickle and Heinz Beans for cheap white wine.  Like any other great deal, I'm sure that we were both certain that we got the best end of it.

----------


## maryella

Just come to Fenway during the season and you can hear the song at the end of every 8th inning!

----------


## Leon

> Just come to Fenway during the season and you can hear the song at the end of every 8th inning!



This from the Fenway: https://twitter.com/i/status/1600239159838285827

----------

